# thcbay



## Funkfarmer (Sep 30, 2009)

I wanted to know if anyone has ordered from thcbay, I just ordered some c99 and the instructions for sending my payment said to send it express mail international. So i went to the p.o. and asked to send a letter ex mail international and the person behind the counter said $27.95 and i was like WHAT? Anyway i sent it first class. I was just wondering if antone else has ordered from there and how you sent your payment.


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2009)

yep international express. I think international priority is less. Did that, too. Some others have done the same as you, and it never arrives. I try to combine orders as much as possible. Gotta love the freebees, though. Well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 30, 2009)

Umbra, do the orders always get sent to Spain, or do they go to the breeders? I hope my cash gets there, i am really looking forward to growing some c99. I heard it was all that.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 2, 2009)

those guys are alright i just got my pack today i only paid $15 for 12 beans got some f around genes for the price of a clone


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey eastla, how did you send your money? How much did you pay to send it?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 3, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Hey eastla, how did you send your money? How much did you pay to send it?


 

post office forgot what its called but it was $2.50 for 5 days no need to go overboard and pay $20-30


----------

